# Yesterday's run & what's your workout plan this week?



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

was amazing! A friend of mine had put together a set of praise and worship songs on her ipod, and she gave it to me! (The ipod! She has another I guess.) 5.2 miles of PURE joy in one hour and 10 min. That is under a 13 min. mile, which is fast for me for that distance! It was so awesome, that I am having to exercise some discipline not to go out and run again today and run the risk or hurting myself! I bet I looked like a big dork with such a a huge grin on my face the whole time! L! 

So today, Jillian is my friend. I did the 30 day shred yesterday too. Today, since I'm not running, I'll do it twice - morning and evening, barring anything unforseen happening. I am *determined* to be under 200 on race day! 

I have company coming over Friday, so I'm gonna do my long run on Wed. *GULP*... 12 miles! YIKES! I'm ready. I have my no-blister socks, and my hammer gels, and I'm good to go- (Have to be really positive so I don't talk myself out of it! L!) I am kind of hoping that it will rain. I know, crazy, right? They say you should train in all weather to prepare because you never know what the weather will be like on race day. 

Thurday is michaels again twice, and friday is a 4.8 mile run and one round of michaels. 

Well - TMI? What's your workout plan for this week? I find if I don't have a plan, it won't happen. What's yours? 

Cindyc.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

You inspired me to start running again and I started last month. I've always been a wannabe, on-again off-again runner.

I started off with one or two laps a day (a lap is .8 mile from my mailbox to the end of the road and back.)

Last week I decided to quit being a baby and do 4 laps. My max was 5 laps in years past.

Besides that I walk every day at least 4 miles but that doesn't seem to do ANYTHING for me at all after 15 years of doing it.

I have the 30 day Shred, got it out of the box and into the dvd player, but have yet to actually DO it! lol.

My goal is to try to run everyday and to Shred every other and to forgive myself if I am low on gas once in a while...like today.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

My husband and I are doing the couch to 5K program and are on week 2. In addition to that I do 30 day shred and mix in other workouts throughout the week. If I keep things changed up I am less likely to get bored or give up. I just order programs from netflix and try new ones every week.

Today I did the 30 day shred, and day one of week two of the couch to 5K. Tomorrow I plan to do a pilates routine and was going to do 30 day shred again, but knees are quite sore, will have to wait and see. Regardless, I try to get in at least an hour a day, 6 days/week.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

cider said:


> You inspired me to start running again and I started last month. I've always been a wannabe, on-again off-again runner.
> 
> I started off with one or two laps a day (a lap is .8 mile from my mailbox to the end of the road and back.)
> 
> ...


AW! That is so cool! Thanks for saying that.  

Hey, just fyi... everything I have been reading suggests that if you are new to running, you could really thwart your goals by trying to do too much too soon. Runners world suggests that you only run 3 days a week at first. That's hard. My burns are so much higher when I run, and I actually like running. But I hurt myself a while back trying to run too fast and I realized that I should take that advice, so I cut back. If you add too much speed or too much distance too fast, even if you can sort of manage it, your muscles and your joints are not conditioned so it can cause injury. 

I know you have run some in the past, so maybe this doesn't apply to you, but just in case it does, I didn't want you to have to go through my setback. It was really frustrating. I couldn't run, or do anything else for like 2 weeks. 

Anyway, good luck! Keep us posted on how it goes!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

jadedhkr said:


> My husband and I are doing the couch to 5K program and are on week 2. In addition to that I do 30 day shred and mix in other workouts throughout the week. If I keep things changed up I am less likely to get bored or give up. I just order programs from netflix and try new ones every week.
> 
> Today I did the 30 day shred, and day one of week two of the couch to 5K. Tomorrow I plan to do a pilates routine and was going to do 30 day shred again, but knees are quite sore, will have to wait and see. Regardless, I try to get in at least an hour a day, 6 days/week.


Cool! C25k is where I started, but I was so out of shape, I couldn't even manage that. (that was 55 lbs ago.  I literally had to start by adding 1 min. of running a day. But I've done 2 - 5k's since then, and now I'm training for a half marathon. 

I was gonna do the shred 2X's today, but I have no muscle tone in my arms and they are really sore from doing it once the last two days. So, that may be a bit ambitious. We'll see how I feel on thursday. Today, I walked as my 2nd workout instead. 

You are doing great! I only do 5 days a week, not 6. 

Nice to "meet" you. 

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I plan on walking 4 laps from now on! usually I do them even if the other ladies stop at 3, yesterday it was raining and my feet were wet so 3 was enough, today both of the other ladies were stopping at 3 so I did too, but tomorrow and from now on I will do 4 or more. I have been at this for just over 4 weeks, no weight loss yet, but my stamina for running around here at home is much better! 
Now I need to start writing down what I eat and cut back on the amount I am eating and when (late nights are bad for me) I know if I start paying attention to my food choices I will see the weight come off.
Good job everyone!
Pam


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Great workouts everybody!

I'm doing my regular routine this week, which is exercise videos on most days. I usually work out for about 45 minutes, 6 days a week. Leslie Sansone walking is a real favorite, but lately I've been doing some Weight Loss Yoga and Tae-Bo, too. Love the Tae-Bo!

_____________________________________________

~Julie~

Keeping the weight off...while balancing a large family, a frugal lifestyle, and a hobby farm.

http://www.mooberry-farm.blogspot.com


----------

